# BLM planning 2.0



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

With the house passing a repeal of BLM planning 2.0, I'm just wondering why? It seems this addresses several issues some politicians are continually complaining about such as public input, making the process simpler, and planning across landscapes rather than broad rules that simply are a one size fits all measure. It seems to me planning 2.0 would be a good thing for sportsmen and help address some of the issues in land management planning. So what are the downfalls of planning 2.0? I don't really understand the reason for scrapping this rule and going back to the same system they say is so broken.

https://www.blm.gov/style/medialib/...Input Summary Report January 2015 - FINAL.pdf


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I think they like the old system because they aren't interested in improving the process. They want the process to be as broken and frustrating as possible so people become frustrated and angry, making it easier to pitch a transfer to the states.


----------

